# Some Ducks, Some Pigeons



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2010May30










Terry


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

They are so cute! I sure hope Bentley makes a full recovery...I just adore Muscovy Ducks! And what a cute Pigeon that youngster is!! Joni


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You have some adorable babies there, Terry.
What is wrong with the finch?

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I hope Bentley makes it thru the night.

The elderly fnch is gorgeous!

...and of course, the baby pigeon always tug at my heart!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

am a big fan of the finches myself as I am with all birds , lovely looking birds hope all find their own peace with you in your strides to give them a better life


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for having a look folks! Bentley is still alive but not really much better. We'll just keep going and hope we have a happy turnaround soon. Reti, the little Zebra Finch is perfectly fine .. just old .. 

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Best of luck with Bentley, hope he is well soon.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bentley went home tonight to stay with the folks that have been looking after him for the past 5 years or so. He is not doing well, and I expect he will pass tonight or will have to be euthanized tomorrow. His humans love him, and they will take good care of him. They have my vet's info in case his services are needed at the end.

This was a very sad case. There is still a very, very slight chance that Bentley will rally, but I don't think that is going to happen.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

Wow, that is such a sad story. Happy Bentley's owners finally found him, but so sad he is so sick. I really hope Bentley gets better. That poor family, it must be so hard on them. (And you too.)


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

So sorry to read the sad news about Bentley. I am still hoping he will make it.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I pray Bentley is resting well with his former caregivers, perhaps this may help him recover.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bentley was taken to my vet today by his humans. My vet examined him and determined that there was extreme neuro/nerve damage and that Bentley was not fixable. Bentley went gently to the great beyond today. Rest in peace Bentley, and know that you were loved by many.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I, too, am very sorry to hear about Bentley, Terry.

I know the right decision was made, even tho very difficult to do. But, better than to have him suffer...

Sending _Comforting Thoughts with Love and Hugs to All_ 

And, wishing all the Best to the rest...as always, with Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Rest in Peace, Bentley. 

Sending hugs and thoughts of comfort to all those who loved him.


----------

